# Darf man sich "Machts gut ihr Trottel" auf dei heckscheibe schreiben?



## Markus (25 Mai 2009)

Darf man sich den genialsten Bart Simpson Spruch aller zeiten auf die Heckscheibe vom Auto schreiben?


----------



## Ralle (25 Mai 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> Darf man sich den genialsten Bart Simpson Spruch aller zeiten auf die Heckscheibe vom Auto schreiben?



Warum nicht, wenn sich wer angesprochen fühlt ist er selber Schuld! *ROFL*


----------



## crash (25 Mai 2009)

Gut geeignet ist auch
"Eure Armut kotzt mich an"


----------



## Waelder (25 Mai 2009)

*ui ui*

Ay Caramba

Muss ich gleich machen..

PS : Darf ich angehängte Grafik an meine Bürotür hängen ???
fühlt sich mein chef... äh eben halt*ROFL*


----------



## Markus (25 Mai 2009)

crash schrieb:


> Gut geeignet ist auch
> "Eure Armut kotzt mich an"


 
na den finde ich nicht so, aber ich möchte hier auch keine grundsatzdiskussionen über die moralische bedenkenlosigkeit von irgendwelchen doofen sprüchen lostreten.

mich wrde einfach interessieren wie da die rechtstlage aussieht...


----------



## WIX (25 Mai 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> Darf man sich den genialsten Bart Simpson Spruch aller zeiten auf die Heckscheibe vom Auto schreiben?


 

du wirst dich freuen wenn du morgen ein anschreiben vom staatsanwalt bekommst wegen volks beleidigung


----------



## crash (25 Mai 2009)

Ich denke mal dass das nicht "erlaubt" ist.
Irgend ein Trottel findet sich bestimmt der dich dann vor Gericht zerrt.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Mai 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> mich wrde einfach interessieren wie da die rechtstlage aussieht...



Hallo,

man spricht dann von einer Beleidigung, wenn man jemand
gezielt in seiner persönlichen Ehre verletzen will bzw. tat-
sächlich verletzt.

M. E. (und ohne Gewähr) erfüllt der Spruch als Aufkleber das 
"gezielt" nicht, weil niemand direkt angesprochen wird und Du
willst Du ja gar niemand kränken, sondern findest nur den Spruch
cool. 

Anders sieht es vermutlich aus, wenn Dir der Spruch nach 
einer Verkehrskontrolle verbal entfährt .


----------



## Gebs (25 Mai 2009)

Hallo Markus,

ich weiß nicht, ob man dass machen sollte. Du könntest es als Zitat kennzeichnen, aber dann kannst Du trotzdem Ärger kriegen.
Als Beispiel nur das Zitat von Kurt Tucholsky "Soldaten sind potentielle Mörder". Das hat vor Jahren die Gerichte beschäftigt.

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## diabolo150973 (25 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ob es legal/straffrei ist, kann ich auch nicht sagen. Ich habe nebenbei mal gegooglet und das hier einem anderen Forum gefunden:

[Zitat:] "Bekleben von Scheiben mit Folien bringt die Betriebserlaubnis zum Erlöschen (§ 19 Abs. 2 StVZO); es sei denn, für die betreffende Folie wurde eine Bauartgenehmigung nach § 22 a Abs. 1 Nr. 3 StVZO erteilt. Regelung gilt für Windschutz-, Seiten- und Heckscheiben. Mitzuführen und auf Verlangen auszuhändigen bei Kontrollen ist vom Fahrzeugführer ein Abdruck der Bauartgenehmigung, wenn kein Eintrag im Fzg-Schein erfolgt ist (§ 19 Abs. 4 StVZO). Folien müssen Prüfzeichen haben (§§ 22a Abs. 2, 69a Abs. 2 Nr. 7 StVZO, § 23 StVG - s. a. Verlautbarung des BMV vom 27.05.86, VkBl. 1986, S. 306). Ausgenommen sind kleinere Aufkleber (keine Wimpel), deren Fläche kleiner als 0,1 qm (= 1000 qcm) ist. Es darf nicht mehr als 1/4 der Scheibenfläche mit Aufklebern versehen sein; die Scheibeneinfassung muss frei bleiben (Verlautbarung des BMV 2.10.1986, VkBl. 1986, S. 557)".[Zitat-Ende]

Da würde ich mir als erstes Gedanken drüber machen. Hier bei uns im Dorf ist mal einer mit einem E-Kadett angehalten worden, weil er den Spruch:
"Todesstrafe für Kinderschänder" hinten drauf hatte. Den musste er wieder abmachen und hat sich dann dabei gleich seine Heckscheibenheizung mit abgerissen, weil die Heizung nur auf die Scheibe aufgedampft war (der Kleber war stärker). Der Aufkleber musste runter, weil sich irgendein Idiot dadrüber beschwert hat. Dazu kam dann noch die fehlende ABE und das hat scheinbar den Ausschlag gegeben, das Teil entfernen zu müssen. Dadurch hatte er doppelten Schaden... Also im Zweifelsfall: Lass es lieber...!!!
Oder versuche, Dich beim Hersteller schlau zu machen. Deiner Heckscheibe zuliebe!


Gruß,

dia


----------



## MSB (25 Mai 2009)

@diabolo
Bist du dir da sicher?

Jetzt mal ungeachtet was hinten draufklebt, von jeder 1-15 klassigen Musikgruppe
bekomme ich Aufkleber für die Heckscheibe mit deren Bandlogo. Oder Drachen oder sonstige mystische Zeichen etc...
Wären diese nicht zulässig dann wäre das doch für die Grünlinge (oder zwischenzeitlich Blaulinge),
doch, vor jeder x-beliebigen Disse wo gefühlt jedes 10te Auto mit so einen Aufkleber rumschüsselt,
ein gefundenes Fressen, und das jedes Wochenende.
Das die ein E-Zeichen oder ABE haben ist wohl auch eher unwahrscheinlich.

Also wenn dann ist schon eher die Aussage verboten, und nicht das Plastikteil wo das ganze draufsteht.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (25 Mai 2009)

Gebs schrieb:


> ....
> Als Beispiel nur das Zitat von Kurt Tucholsky "Soldaten sind potentielle Mörder". Das hat vor Jahren die Gerichte beschäftigt.


 
 Kann man eher nicht vergleichen.

 1. Äußerung war zielgerichtet
 2. Aussage war genau so gemeint, wie es dasteht.



diabolo150973 schrieb:


> ... Den musste er wieder abmachen



Fragen über Fragen:

Hat das ein Gericht einschieden oder der Dorfpolizist? 
War der Inhalt das Problem oder der Aufkleber selbst?



MSB schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ungeachtet was hinten draufklebt, von jeder 1-15 klassigen Musikgruppe bekomme ich Aufkleber ...
> ... Das die ein E-Zeichen oder ABE haben ist wohl auch eher unwahrscheinlich.



*ACK*


----------



## diabolo150973 (25 Mai 2009)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hat das ein Gericht einschieden oder der Dorfpolizist?
> War der Inhalt das Problem oder der Aufkleber selbst?




Ich denke, es war eher der Respekt (?) vor den Polizisten!
Der Aufkleber selber war wohl "inhaltlich zulässig". Es soll an der ABE gelegen haben. Die Hersteller von solchen Teilen haften eh nicht. Immer nur die, die es zur Schau stellen. Wenn sich aber keiner angepisst fühlt, wird es auch keiner kontrollieren. Die machen sich doch auch nicht unnötig Arbeit auf der Wache! Ich fand es nur ein sehr fieses Beispiel... 
Keine Ahnung, was passiert wäre, wenn es zum Prozess gekommen wäre.

Wahrscheinlich stört Markus sein Aufkleber keine Sau, solange nicht einer aus diesem ominösen Springfield hinter ihm her fährt.

Gruß,

dia


----------



## zotos (25 Mai 2009)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> ...
> Hier bei uns im Dorf ist mal einer mit einem E-Kadett angehalten worden...



E-Kadett? Das sagt doch schon alles -> Dorfdepp trifft Dorfsheriff


----------



## argv_user (25 Mai 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> Darf man sich den genialsten Bart Simpson Spruch aller zeiten auf die Heckscheibe vom Auto schreiben?



Das beantwortet nicht unbedingt Deine Frage, aber:

1. Die Heckscheibe muss nur durchsichtig sein, wenn Dein Auto keine zwei Außenspiegel hat.

2. Auf mei Scheib klebst Du garnix, denn die Hunde passen auf!!!


----------



## zotos (25 Mai 2009)

argv_user schrieb:


> 1. Die Heckscheibe muss nur durchsichtig sein, wenn Dein Auto keine zwei Außenspiegel hat.


Markus fährt wahrscheinlich keinen Oldtimer (vermute mal sein Auto "hat" bzw. "hatte mal" zwei Außenspiegel).



argv_user schrieb:


> 2. Auf mei Scheib klebst Du garnix, denn die Hunde passen auf!!!



Markus ist bekanntlich auch bissig. Jetzt ist nur die Frage wer wen einschüchtert. Was sind es denn für Hunde?


----------



## Ralle (25 Mai 2009)

Vor allem, wen interessiert so ein Spruch auf der Rückscheibe schon wirklich. Damit kann man irgendwelche Deppen vielleicht gerade noch etwas beeindrucken, aber sonst? Das ist es doch Wert, weggelassen zu werden. Markus, überleg dir das noch mal. 

Oder schreib doch "Abi 20xx" drauf, der dämlichste Spruch der letzten 10 Jahre!


----------



## zotos (25 Mai 2009)

Auf dem Firmenwagen kann Markus das vielleicht als Werbung deklarieren ;o)

Was wohl die Kunden denken wenn er einen Burnout vom Werksgelände macht und man durch den Qualm noch den Spruch lesen kann?


----------



## diabolo150973 (25 Mai 2009)

Mal sehen, wie es endet...


----------



## argv_user (25 Mai 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Markus fährt wahrscheinlich keinen Oldtimer (vermute mal sein Auto "hat" bzw. "hatte mal" zwei Außenspiegel).
> 
> 
> 
> Markus ist bekanntlich auch bissig. Jetzt ist nur die Frage wer wen einschüchtert. Was sind es denn für Hunde?



Dem Markus sein Auto ist mir egal, habe nur geschrieben wie ich das mit dem zupappen sehe.

Aber damit keiner daherkommt und mir meine Karre versimpst:

Die Aufpasser sind zwei Bordercollie-Aussie-Mischlinge, (wobei niemand genau weiß, mit was gemischt). Die bringen gut und gerne zusammen einen Zentner auf die Waage, können aber jedenfalls mehr ziehen als ein gleich schwerer Schäferhund!

Bei der Gelegenheit bring ich mal noch einen Sourcelink an:
http:///www.bordercollie-in-not.de/


----------



## Ralle (25 Mai 2009)

argv_user schrieb:


> Dem Markus sein Auto ist mir egal, habe nur geschrieben wie ich das mit dem zupappen sehe.
> 
> Aber damit keiner daherkommt und mir meine Karre versimpst:
> 
> ...



Ich kenn nur Borderliner! *ROFL*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borderline-Persönlichkeitsstörung


----------



## Rudi (25 Mai 2009)

argv_user schrieb:


> Die Aufpasser sind zwei Bordercollie-Aussie-Mischlinge, (wobei niemand genau weiß, mit was gemischt). Die bringen gut und gerne zusammen einen Zentner auf die Waage




Da wird sich der Dönermann aber freuen


----------



## argv_user (25 Mai 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich kenn nur Borderliner! *ROFL*
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borderline-Persönlichkeitsstörung




Hi Ralle, ich wollte nicht schreiben: stell Dir zwei Zottels vor, die nicht nur grau meliert sind


----------



## argv_user (25 Mai 2009)

Rudi schrieb:


> Da wird sich der Dönermann aber freuen



Der Dönermann muss aber erst noch an mir vorbei


----------



## Markus (25 Mai 2009)

zotos schrieb:


> Markus fährt wahrscheinlich keinen Oldtimer (vermute mal sein Auto "hat" bzw. "hatte mal" zwei Außenspiegel).


 
zugegeben - momentan ist vermutlich nur noch einer dran... 
hatte vorletzte woche einen unfall, da wollte so ein typ mit hänger auch noch überholen als ich shcon neben ihm war...
...das erste mal überhaupt das mich die bullen fair behandelt haben - ich war unschuldig und sie haben es geglaubt... 

also ich habe nicht vor das wirklich zu machen - zumindest nicht auf die firmenkarre, wobei ich micht mit zotos seinem vorschalg das kundegelände zu verlassen da durchaus anfreunden könnte... 

es interessiert mich halt ob man sowas darf oder nicht.
aber allem anschein nach dürfte man das...
...was natürlcih verlockend ist...


----------



## Ralle (25 Mai 2009)

@Markus

Nun gib schon zu, daß ihr einen im Nachbardorf habt, der dir dauernd den Spruch zeigt ...
Was für ne lahme Karre hast du denn?


----------



## Markus (25 Mai 2009)

nein also eigentlich ist das momentan so...

bei uns sind gerade kumunalwahlen - für den gemeinderat.

ein paar kollegen und ich haben uns auf einer eigenen liste zusammengerafft. und das gefällt manchen leuten auf den andrere listen nicht so ganz besonders weil wir halt doch den einen oder anderen sympathiepunkt bekommen könnten... 

letzten samstag waren diese typen vorm einkaufsmarkt und haben flyer verteilt.

ein kollege der mit mir recht weit oben auf unserer liste steht und ich hingegen, waren vom feierabdnbier am freitagabend immer noch unterwegs - so bis samstag mittag um 4 ging das... (nein wir waren nicht im bett)
...und während die anderen am sonnigen samstagmorgen brav flyer verteilten und am einkaufen waren haben wir uns von kneipe zu kneipe gesoffen und recht gerne von diesesm spruch gebrauch gemacht...

und seither geht mir der halt im kopf rum... 

wahlkampf ist der blanke horror!


----------



## Perfektionist (26 Mai 2009)

In der Kneipe auf Stimmenfang zu gehen ist bestimmt effektiver, als aufm Aldi-Parkplatz jemandem (der ohnehin gerade ganz andere Sachen wie z.B. Windeln und sonstigen Kram im Kopf und in der Hand hat) einen Flyer in die Hand zu drücken.

Allerdings hoffe ich, dass nicht morgen Auszüge aus diesem Thead im Alb-Boten (oder wie auch immer Eure Lokalzeitung heisst) erscheinen. Insofern darf zumindest mein Kommentar zum vorhergehenden Beitrag gerne im SV verschwinden ...


----------



## Markus (26 Mai 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> In der Kneipe auf Stimmenfang zu gehen ist bestimmt effektiver, als aufm Aldi-Parkplatz jemandem (der ohnehin gerade ganz andere Sachen wie z.B. Windeln und sonstigen Kram im Kopf und in der Hand hat) einen Flyer in die Hand zu drücken.


 
wir waren nicht auf stimmenfang, wir hatten wichtigere probleme...



> Allerdings hoffe ich, dass nicht morgen Auszüge aus diesem Thead im Alb-Boten (oder wie auch immer Eure Lokalzeitung heisst) erscheinen. Insofern darf zumindest mein Kommentar zum vorhergehenden Beitrag gerne im SV verschwinden ...


 
1. das mit der "alb" grenzt an eine beleidigung 
2. drucken die hier zwar noch nicht jeden scheiss, aber warten wirs mal ab - soweit habe ich noch garnicht gedacht... 
3. warum schreibst du diesen schlauen kommentar dann, wenn du dir insgeheim wünschst es nicht getan zu haben? 


aber dennoch würde mich interessieren was wohl passieren würde wenn ich das auf meiner heckscheibe stehen hätte.


----------



## Cerberus (26 Mai 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> ...aber dennoch würde mich interessieren was wohl passieren würde wenn ich das auf meiner heckscheibe stehen hätte.


 
Da gibts nur eines:

*Ausprobieren*

*ROFL*


----------



## Perfektionist (26 Mai 2009)

Markus schrieb:


> 3. warum schreibst du diesen schlauen kommentar dann, wenn du dir insgeheim wünschst es nicht getan zu haben?


Na, ich provoziere auch mal gerne, und ich weiss, dass unser Admin schon einiges (v)ertragen kann. Und ich weiss, dass er auch austeilen kann. Und bevor Du es jetzt tust, nenne ich mich jetzt selbst einen Feigling und ein Weichei


----------



## Markus (26 Mai 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Na, ich provoziere auch mal gerne, und ich weiss, dass unser Admin schon einiges (v)ertragen kann. Und ich weiss, dass er auch austeilen kann. Und bevor Du es jetzt tust, nenne ich mich jetzt selbst einen Feigling und ein Weichei


 
ich habe es immer noch nicht begriffen...


----------



## Perfektionist (26 Mai 2009)

liegt daran, dass ich diesen Satz:


Markus schrieb:


> ...und während die anderen am sonnigen samstagmorgen brav flyer verteilten und am einkaufen waren haben wir uns von kneipe zu kneipe gesoffen und recht gerne von diesesm spruch gebrauch gemacht...


nicht in diesem Sinn:


Markus schrieb:


> wir waren nicht auf stimmenfang, wir hatten wichtigere probleme...


verstanden hatte


----------



## maxi (28 Mai 2009)

Naja,

wenn du es auf einen 15 Jahre alten Passat klebst werden sich einige etwas dabei denken.

Wenn du es aber auf einen neuen M6 oder einen 911c klebst, so das wirklich alle nur deien Schlusslichter zu sehen bekommen. Dann ist Das in ordnung


----------



## Question_mark (28 Mai 2009)

*Man darf schon, aber man sollte nicht ..*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man sich den genialsten Bart Simpson Spruch aller zeiten auf die Heckscheibe vom Auto schreiben?



Ich denke schon, man darf sich sowas auf die Heckscheibe kleben...

Aber ich denke auch, man sollte das besser nicht machen 

Ich stelle mir gerade in Gedanken vor, mit einer riesigen Fledermaus auf der Heckscheibe in Zotos Heimat Südwest-Pfalz beim Kunden aufzukreuzen *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark

PS : Bin gerade von einer IBS im Raum PS zurück


----------



## ralfi (29 Mai 2009)

Nun besser als nen heckscheibenaufkleber ist ja wohl das hier:


----------



## nade (1 Juni 2009)

Jo oder auch Prostituierte des Ordnungsamtes...
Oder eben ... Bettel woanderst... wir Kaufen nichts, wir klauen selber.

Oder eben das letzet Mal zu einem GEZ Heini.... Ich gucke kein TV und Höre kein Radio... ich spiele nur Killerspiele... Enemy spotet .. und Handbewegung hinter den Rücken....
Ein Roadrunner war nichts dagegen.

Aber zur Wahl zurück, Markus hast Glück das du nicht dich hier Aufgestellt hast.... Beim Klningelputzen von denen kam immer... ehm wie? ohne grünen Rahmen? Ohne Schwenka? gehn wo anderst heulen, ohne Grundnahrungsmittel zu Mittag braucht ihr nicht heulen kommen....


----------

